# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Free Pascal có kiểu file nào lớn hơn không

## hovafa

Mình đang làm một số bài tập pascal phải ghi và file nhiều hơn 255 dòng nên kiểu text trong F.pascal chịu không nổi, không biết có kiểu nào lớn hơn text không?

----------


## dinhnguyen012015

Số lượng phần tử trong tệp k bị giới hạn mà chỉ phụ thuộc vào dung lượng đĩa . 
Chắc chắn file có nhiều hơn 255 dòng . Bạn có thể vik code đơn giản để test thử

----------


## chotoidi

//Đây là bài vòng tròn số nguyên tố, mình mới làm thử, bạn có thể test giúp mình (2<=n<=10) nhưng khi n=6 trở lên thì error 201 (hình như là max file), còn việc file lớn hơn 255 dòng mà trong pascal thì...
var
fi,fo:text;
a,b:array[1..20] of byte;
dem,i,n:byte;

procedure ghi;
var
i:byte;
begin
for i:=1 to n*2 do
write(fo,b_:3);
writeln(fo); dem:=dem+1;
end;

function kt(a:byte):boolean;
var
i:byte;
begin
kt:=true;
for i:=2 to a div 2 do
if a mod i=0 then kt:=false;
end;

function ktt(a:byte):boolean;
var
i:byte;
begin
ktt:=true;
for i:=1 to n*2 do
if b=a then ktt:=false;
end;

procedure xuly(i:byte;t:byte);
var
j:byte;
begin
b[1]:=1;
for j:=2 to n*2 do
if (kt(a[j]+a)=true) and (ktt(a[j])=true) then
begin
b[t]:=a[j];
xuly(j,t+1);
if (t=n*2) and (kt(b[t]+1)=true) then ghi;
b[t]:=0;
end;
end;

begin
assign(fi,'circle.inp'); reset(fi); read(fi,n);
assign(fo,'circle.out'); rewrite(fo);
for i:=1 to n*2 do a:=i;
i:=2; dem:=0;
xuly(1,i); write(fo,dem:3);
close(fi); close(fo);
end._

----------


## antkingdo

theo tôi, exit code 201 là tràn mảng, tức mảng của bạn ko đủ phần tử
còn vè file thì có lẽ ko thành vẫn đề, vì có những 2 triệu dòng cơ, bạn ạh !!!

----------


## hungcnx1989

Mảng thì chắc chắn là không tràn rồi, vì mảng b chỉ là đảo trật tự phần tử của mảng a, còn mảng a thì toàn là hằng rồi, vấn đề có lẽ là ở file ấy, bạn test thử đi, cho vào file inp số 6 hoặc 7,8,9 gì đó. Nếu là 5 thì có 96 trường hợp, lên đến 6 thì ghi không hết.

----------


## nguyenngoc20

Exit code 201 cũng xuất hiện khi phần tử vượt mảng khai báo:
Ví dụ: a:array[1..10] thì khi tính toán, nếu gặp a[0] hoặc a[11], a[12]... thì sẽ gặp exit code 201.

----------


## quynhseoenuy

> //Đây là bài vòng tròn số nguyên tố, mình mới làm thử, bạn có thể test giúp mình (2<=n<=10) nhưng khi n=6 trở lên thì error 201 (hình như là max file), còn việc file lớn hơn 255 dòng mà trong pascal thì...
> var
> fi,fo:text;
> a,b:array[1..20] of byte;
> dem,i,n:byte;
> 
> procedure ghi;
> var
> i:byte;
> ...


_


sửa lại cái này sẽ k bị ex 201 nữa 
var : dem,i,n:integer; 

vì biến đếm trong test n=6 lên đến 1024_

----------


## nomad123

Thế cho mình hỏi vì sao chạy trên Borland lại không bị lỗi?

----------


## nguyenminh170

chạy được nhưng biến đếm có gtrị = 0 . Bạn xem kĩ file out

----------


## thanhlong243

Mình chạy debug thì thấy biến *dem* kiểu byte của bạn bị tràn vì quá 255 nên lỗi 201 là phải!

----------


## huanluyenantoan

tiện cho mình hỏi luôn cái này 
mình mới xài free pascal
lúc chạy chương trình thấy chậm kinh với lại có cái thông báo các chỉ số của nó 
làm sao để xóa nó đi, ko xuất hiện nữa cảm ơn

----------


## myhanh2365

Chưa xài tới Free nhưng theo TP thì error 201 là tràn bộ nhớ.... CÓ ai cần bảng những lỗi biên dịch TP không?

----------


## bao245

> tiện cho mình hỏi luôn cái này 
> mình mới xài free pascal
> lúc chạy chương trình thấy chậm kinh với lại có cái thông báo các chỉ số của nó 
> làm sao để xóa nó đi, ko xuất hiện nữa cảm ơn


Mình không hiểu ý bạn lắm . Bạn nói rõ hơn được không !?

----------


## nuochoaparis

Nhân tiện anh HASOGroup cho em hỏi: free dùng có gì khác TP không? (cấu trúc lệnh, cách đọc inp, out) Em không biết bản free của mình lỗi hay mình chưa xài tới không biết cách dùng.

----------


## sangseo

> Mình không hiểu ý bạn lắm . Bạn nói rõ hơn được không !?


mình chỉ viết 1 câu lệnh xuất để kiểm tra tốc độ của FP
mà chạy chậm kinh phải đến 15s
mà khi xuất ra thì rườm rà nữa 



[mình xài win7 ko biết có ảnh hưởng gì ko]

----------


## conggameviet

- Các bạn có thể tham khảo tại đây để thấy fp hơn tb như thế nào 
- Phiên bản mới nhất của fp ( bản 2.2.4) hiện đang bị lỗi trên 1 số máy . Các bạn có thể chỉnh sửa bằng cách xóa đi 1 file .exe hoặc có thể down bản fp 2.0.4.
- Các kì thi Tin học hiện nay , đều dùng fp , mong các bạn sớm làm quen với fp để đạt kết quả tốt nhất trong mọi kì thi

----------

